
I'm Writing a Book Titled, Effective Business Process Management with JBoss BPM - eschabell
Are you looking to understand what Business Process Management (BPM) is and how you can leverage it to improve your processes? Are you interested in Open Source BPM solutions?<p>I am writing a book to help you become effective with JBoss BPM, to leverages rules, events and processes in your projects.<p>You can read an excerpt from the book here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@eschabell&#x2F;introducing-business-process-management-5deb7b7b9993#.6p46rkjox<p>The early access program has started, giving you access to the first chapter for free here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manning.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;effective-business-process-management-with-jboss-bpm<p>If you pre-order now you get access to the ebook chapters as they become available, access to the author (me) through the online forums, access to every chapter as it becomes available, access to the source code examples in the book and access to all updates as they become available. When the final book is published you will be one of the first to receive a paper copy.<p>You can get a 50% discount on the early access program by using this code: mlschabell<p>I look forward to interacting with you in the online author forum as we discuss the book and work towards a finished publication.<p>-- 
Eric D. Schabell
@ericschabell
======
brudgers
Because posts without links tend to be penalized in the ranking algorithm, it
might be better to post a link to the blog post introducing BPM and then
provide thoughts in a comment in the discussion.

